# للأسف الكل هنا ليس عندة الجرائة حتى للمحاولة



## diver002 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مع كل موضوع عن بناء طائرة الكل يطلع يقول دة صعب دة مستحيل دة مفيش امكانيات دة لازم تكون مهندس دا انتى متعرفش و الى انا شايفة ان مفيش ولا واحد فيكو عرف يعمل حاجة ولا حتى حاول و بتفترضو الفشل قبل حتى البداية لية كدة بس ؟؟؟؟؟ للعلم و هذة معلومات عامة للجميع اول من اخترع الطائرة ليسو بمهندسين طيران و حتى من طورها ليس بمهندس طيران و اول من ادخل الطائرة فى اسلحة الجو ليس بمهندس طائرات و للعلم عندما نقول من الممكن تصنيع طائرة بمقعدين صغيرة هذة ليست بكذبة يا اخى هذة حقيقة فنحن الأن عندنا كل الأساسيات لتصنيع طائرة ولن تكون طائرة اخر حاجة و تساير التكنولجيا العالمية ولكن هذية خطوة البداية كهواة و معلومة اخرى لمن لا يعرف مصر اول دولة عربية و افريقية قامت بتصنيع طائرة حربية كانت تضارع الميج 17 فى هذا الوقت ولكن ظروف النكسة 67 اوقفت هذا المشروع بعد ان تم انتاج سربين كاملين منها و هى الطائرة القاهرة 300 و تقوم مصر الأن بتصنيع ثلاث انواع من الطائرات و هى الكى 8 ..و الألفاجيت ..و الجازيل بقدرة 90 فى المئة و العشرة فى المية مستوردة من شركات تصنعها لمصر و هو نظام الرادار و نظام القيادة فلاى باى وير فلا تبخثو الناس اشيائهم و اعمالهم وبدل تكسير المئاديف حاولو وشجعو بدل الفشل المبدئى المستمر الى انتو فية لازم مهندس ولازم نيلة زرئة طب لية كدة بس ؟؟؟ للعلم عشان محدش يقول انى امقولتش يا ناس فية فى الدول الأوربية حاجة اسمها تصنيع طيران الهواة و مش مهندسين ولا نيلة كل واحد بيصنع طيارتة بنفسة و بيطير بيها و هناك تجمعات كثيرة على مدى العام للهواة وبيتمتعو بالطائرات و بعدين كل حاجة متاحة اليومين دول من ادوات و متيريال للتصنيع المهم انك تحافظ على ديناميكية التصميم وتحقق نظرية الأيرو دينامك فى الأجنحة و زعانف الذيل و الثقل الموزع على بدن الطاثرة و المحرك بقدرة تحقق القوة و الدفع لهذة الطائرة و من الممكن استعمال محرك صغير من 150 حصان حتى 200 حصان دة كافى جدا ويراعى وزن الطائرة اى يجب استعمال مواد خفيفة جدا و قوية جدا و يفضل استيرار مروحة الدفع و يكون الموتور من المواتير الحديثة اى ل يكون لة اسبراتير يعنى محركات اتوماتك برشاشات و هذا افضل و نتمنى للجميع التوفيق و رمضان كريم


----------



## عثرة (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الباين انك متعصب كثر ورح تزيد تتعصب لو عرفت ان مشاركتى ممنهاش فايدة فلى بدور عليه لكن اريد القول ان الطيران استهونى كثيرا وكم اتمنى ان اعرف شيئا عنه ومتحيرة كيف تجمع كوم الاسلاك من جهة وكوم الحديد من جهة وكوم الاجهزة التى تحشى بداخلها من جهة اخرى ثم بكل هذا التعقيد تطير بجسد ابيض صافى وكانها طائر حر اتمنى ان اجد من يعطينى فكرة عنها وانا ساستمر بالنقاش الى النهاية ولدى بعض الاسئلة الاخرى لكن حبيت نبدا من البداية علما بانى انسانة عادية وقد تركت الدراسة من زمان لكن حبى للعلم دائما يدفعنى لتعلم


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اطرح الموضع في المنتدى وخلينا نشوف مشاركات المهندسين . وبمساعدك بنوصل برضوا لنتيجه .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
أولا أتمنى من نفسي و من الجميع التحلي بروح علمية راقية و ان لا ننجرف وراء آرائنا.
أخي العزيز لقد مر الكثير بتجارب كالتي تمر بها و نتفهم الضغط الذي يكون على الذي يريد ان يصنع أو يتقدم أو يطور في وقت يحس فيه بأن الجميع غير مبال بما يصنع. . . 
نتمنى ان يشد الله على يديك و يمكنك من صناعة طائرتك كما مكن غيرك من العرب و المسلمين و الأفارقة الذين سبقوك إلى هذا الفن.
أن تكون مهندسا في فن ما لايعني أن تكون مبدعا و مخترعا و عالما و و و 
كما أنه لا يعني عدم التخصص في أمر ما ألا يبدع فيه الإنسان . . . فأنا أعرف شخصيا أناسا ليس لديهم أي مستوى أكاديمي صنعوا طائرات و طاروا بها بل و حاضروا في جامعات و مراكز مختصة في الطيران.
مصر كانت دائما رائدة و لكلي لا يبخس الناس أشياءهم كنا طرحنا موضوعا مفصلا عن حلوان 300 التي ضارعت الميغ-21 في زمانها، الموضوع على الصناعة الطيرانية العربية
أتمنى ان تقرأ الموضوع كله ثم ان تضع طائرتك للنقاش كما وضعنا طائراتنا شيراد-01 و طوفة-05 و كما شرفنا الأخ بن عاطف 
هذا و بارك الله في الجميع​


----------



## بدري علي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

طول بالك يا اخي هونها بتهون


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (15 سبتمبر 2009)

صبر جميل وبالله المستعان


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا لست مهندس ولست ممن يحملون الشهادات وانما شخص يحب العلم وخاصه ما يتعلق بالطائرات 
قد اكون قليل خبره في امور كثيره تخص الطائرات لكن عندي استعداد ان اصنع طائره حتى وان لم تطير 
اول الامر ---------------
فكرة ان اصنع طائره بمقعد واحد وكنت محتار في ايجاد المحرك المناسب لها علما انه يجب ان يكون من المحركات التي 
تعمل في كل الاوضاع واقصد هنا تقلب المحرك مع بدن الطائره ويجب ان يكون عالي القدره وخفيف الوزن 
ويكون عزم المحرك جيد ------ المهم وجدت المحرك الذي اريد وهو موجود في الاسواق وبسعر زهيد 
هو محرك المشار المحمول -محرك احتراق داخلي يعمل بكل الضروف والاوضاع حتى اذا قلبت المحرك فهو يعمل 
مع القليل من التعديل عليه يكون من افضل المحركات التي يمكن ان تستخدم في طائرة صغيره - لشخص واحد -
اما البدن فيمكن صناعته من الالياف الزجاجيه وهي متوفره في الاسواق العربيه وبسعر زهيد 
اما الاجنحه فيمكن استخدام الالمنيوم والخشب --- المهم انا لااستطيع ان اصنع هذه الطائرة في بلدي 
وان فكرة فيها قد اكون من المعتقلين --- ولا اعرف ان كانت ستطير هي ام ستطير حريتي وهذا مايمنعني 
الشرح طويل لكن بلا فعل --- وكما يقال قطرات الندى لاتملء الوديان والكلام بلافعل مثل قطرات الندى 
وشكرا


----------



## diver002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايها الأخت عثرة*



عثرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الباين انك متعصب كثر ورح تزيد تتعصب لو عرفت ان مشاركتى ممنهاش فايدة فلى بدور عليه لكن اريد القول ان الطيران استهونى كثيرا وكم اتمنى ان اعرف شيئا عنه ومتحيرة كيف تجمع كوم الاسلاك من جهة وكوم الحديد من جهة وكوم الاجهزة التى تحشى بداخلها من جهة اخرى ثم بكل هذا التعقيد تطير بجسد ابيض صافى وكانها طائر حر اتمنى ان اجد من يعطينى فكرة عنها وانا ساستمر بالنقاش الى النهاية ولدى بعض الاسئلة الاخرى لكن حبيت نبدا من البداية علما بانى انسانة عادية وقد تركت الدراسة من زمان لكن حبى للعلم دائما يدفعنى لتعلم


 

يمكنك طرح اى اسئلة ونخوض نقاش عن كل شيى لو تحبى اى شيىء من اول شراء الماتيريل حتى اختبار الطائرة و لو حبيتى تسئلى عن ادق التفاصيل ممكن تكلمينى على تليفونى او على الآيميل بس من فضلك ابعتى ايميلك فى رسالة او كلمينى على الأيميل دة [email protected] , id;,k و هيكون الجواب على اى سؤال باسلوب علمى بس من غير عقد و لو سمحتو اى حد عاوز يتكلم بجد من غير هزار ولا تهكم مرحبا بة و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## diver002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا اسف جدا يا شيراد يا مشرف يا جميل*



شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> أولا أتمنى من نفسي و من الجميع التحلي بروح علمية راقية و ان لا ننجرف وراء آرائنا.
> أخي العزيز لقد مر الكثير بتجارب كالتي تمر بها و نتفهم الضغط الذي يكون على الذي يريد ان يصنع أو يتقدم أو يطور في وقت يحس فيه بأن الجميع غير مبال بما يصنع. . .
> ...


 
بس يا اخى العزيز انتة كتبت كام موضوع و جاوبت على دشليون سؤال زى ماانا شايف من موضوعاتك الشيقة بس لم ارى اى حماسة او اصرار على فعل شيىء برغم كل الموضوعات و الأسئلة و هناك من يكسر المجاديف و يحول النقاش و يفرغة من مضمونة لكأنهم يريدوننا متخلفين دائما و لكن هناك رجال عندهم اصرار وعزيمة و قلب لخوض التجربة و عندما يقراون هذة الجمل التى تهبط الهمم يتراجعون هذا كل شيىء لقد وصلنى تعليق من قبل يقول (((( ازاى تصنع طيارة هو انتة مهندس ))) ترد تقول انتة اية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عثرة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لتجاوبكم سوف احاول ارسال رسالة على الايميل وان شالله تنجح 
وكما ترى مشاركاتى بسيطة ولا استطيع ارسال رسالة خاصة الابعد مجاوزة لخمسين رسالة 
وكنت ساطرح النقاش هنا لكن لا اضن ان احدما سيهتم باسالتى لا بأس هذا حظ الاعضاء الجدد غير معترف بهم الا بعد جهد 
وشكرا لتجاوبكم


----------



## بدري علي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
تريد ان تصنع طائرة
,فصنعها ادا, فمادا تنتظر, وما لك بما يقولون وبما يهمزون ,وما الضير في دلك ,ان لم تنجح من المحاولة الاولى فستعلمك التجربة لتعد للتجربة التالية.
اعلم ان الطريق يمكن ان تكون طويلة والفن ان تعرف كيف تقصر هدا الطريق وليس ان تبدا من الصفر ,وهدا لا يتاتى الا بالعلم والعمل الجاد وليس بالشهادات والدرجات الاكاديمية, فكم من المهندسين لا يدكرون مما تعلموه شيء او لا يعلموا مما تعلموا شيء, طبعا هدا ليس بشكل عام .فما لك الا الاصرار والمحاولة وان لا تنتظر من احد حمدا ولا شكورا , ولك مني كل التشجيع.


----------



## moroco (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تريد ان تصنع طائرة
> ,فصنعها ادا, فمادا تنتظر, وما لك بما يقولون وبما يهمزون ,وما الضير في دلك ,ان لم تنجح من المحاولة الاولى فستعلمك التجربة لتعد للتجربة التالية.
> اعلم ان الطريق يمكن ان تكون طويلة والفن ان تعرف كيف تقصر هدا الطريق وليس ان تبدا من الصفر ,وهدا لا يتاتى الا بالعلم والعمل الجاد وليس بالشهادات والدرجات الاكاديمية, فكم من المهندسين لا يدكرون مما تعلموه شيء او لا يعلموا مما تعلموا شيء, طبعا هدا ليس بشكل عام .فما لك الا الاصرار والمحاولة وان لا تنتظر من احد حمدا ولا شكورا , ولك مني كل التشجيع.




أنا مع رأي المهندس بدري

لماذا التقيد بالاخرين واللوم عليهم 

فالعمل معا اولى 


شكراااااا


----------



## diver002 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*الى اختى العزيزة عثرة*



عثرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا لتجاوبكم سوف احاول ارسال رسالة على الايميل وان شالله تنجح
> وكما ترى مشاركاتى بسيطة ولا استطيع ارسال رسالة خاصة الابعد مجاوزة لخمسين رسالة
> وكنت ساطرح النقاش هنا لكن لا اضن ان احدما سيهتم باسالتى لا بأس هذا حظ الاعضاء الجدد غير معترف بهم الا بعد جهد
> وشكرا لتجاوبكم


 
لقد تفوق العرب على كل الأمم من قبل و هذا الوقت ليس ببعيدوارحب بكى فى اى مناقشة او اسئلة وقد تركت ايميلى لكى لكى اسهل عليكى الأتصال و انا فى انتظار رسالتك ... اننى وللة العظيم لست متكبرا ولا متعصب ولكن يجب التحفيذ من وقت الى اخر وقد ذكرت الجميع البارحة بمدى تطور الأمة عندما تريد ... اننى لست سياسيا ولا عالما بشئون الحياة فأننى اعمل فى مجال عكس الطيران فى مجال الغوص انا مدرب غوص استاذ بدراسة وشهادات للأسف من الغرب ولكن الطيران يستهوينى بطريقة غريبة و انا لا ارى اى مانع من تصنيع طائرة صغيرة ابدا بالعكس انها سهلة جدا مع بعض المعلومات البسيطة تسطيعين تصنيع طائرة بيديك .. وفق اللة الجميع انا اسف لو فية غلط فى اللغة فأنا لا اتحدث العربية بطلاقة ولكنى احاول وعلى الجميع قرائة اخر 3 مواضيع لى فهى تشرح كيف كانت الأمة العربية متطورة فى وقت ليس ببعيد و السلام


----------



## diver002 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*هذة هى الروح و التشجيع شكرا يا اخ بدرى*



بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تريد ان تصنع طائرة
> ,فصنعها ادا, فمادا تنتظر, وما لك بما يقولون وبما يهمزون ,وما الضير في دلك ,ان لم تنجح من المحاولة الاولى فستعلمك التجربة لتعد للتجربة التالية.
> اعلم ان الطريق يمكن ان تكون طويلة والفن ان تعرف كيف تقصر هدا الطريق وليس ان تبدا من الصفر ,وهدا لا يتاتى الا بالعلم والعمل الجاد وليس بالشهادات والدرجات الاكاديمية, فكم من المهندسين لا يدكرون مما تعلموه شيء او لا يعلموا مما تعلموا شيء, طبعا هدا ليس بشكل عام .فما لك الا الاصرار والمحاولة وان لا تنتظر من احد حمدا ولا شكورا , ولك مني كل التشجيع.


 
ولكن للتوضيح اننى لم انتظر احدا ولكنى عرضت هذا الموضوع من قبل وقوبل بردود غير مشجعة وسخيفة و المؤيدون كثيرون حتى اننى امتنعت عن دخول الموقع لفترة ليست بقصيرة لأننى انتظرت المشاركة فى الموضوع و النقاش فية ولكنى لم ارى الا نقدا يعنى بالبلدى ناس بتقول علية انتة عبيط ولا اية بدل ما يتناقش و يسأل و يعرف قام بالآستهذاء 
عموما الشكر كل الشكر لك و للأمثالك من الصالحين المشجعين المحفذين على الخير و العطاء 

شكرا لل من ساهم


----------



## عثرة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
حاولت مرتين ارسال رسلة على اميلكم لكن للاسف فشل الارسال معلوماتى بسيطة على النت وانا ايميلى لياهو فهل استطيع الارسال ا لى ايميلكم الهتمل وشكرا لا هتمامكم بالعلوم وبمتابعة الموضوع


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك فى ماتراه صالح لصناعة الطائرة ولكن هل تحتاج هذه الفكرة الى تصاريح مثلا والاشتراك فى منظمة للطيران وخلافه للتصديق على طيران الطائرة وتجربتها فمطلوب شرح تفصيلى للموضوع ونقاش ونحن مع بعض مع وافر التحية والشكروالتقدم للامام


----------



## diver002 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*نعم يا سيدى*



مجدى محمد احمد قال:


> ربنا يوفقك فى ماتراه صالح لصناعة الطائرة ولكن هل تحتاج هذه الفكرة الى تصاريح مثلا والاشتراك فى منظمة للطيران وخلافه للتصديق على طيران الطائرة وتجربتها فمطلوب شرح تفصيلى للموضوع ونقاش ونحن مع بعض مع وافر التحية والشكروالتقدم للامام


 
نعم ولكن سنقوم بتصنيعها اولا و ستجرب فى مطار امبابة من قبل طيارين محترفين و سيتم استشارتهم فى كل كبيرة و صغيرة قبل النقل اذا ارادو اى تعديل و انشاء اللة بعد التجربة سنستخرج لها رخصة من هيئة الطيران المدنى ومن الممكن اخذ دورات طيران مدنية فى مطار امبابة


----------



## M Alhafez (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا

أولا اقول للجميع لا ينقص الشباب العربي لا العزيمة و لا العلم ما ينقصه يا أخوتي الإمكانيات المادية أولا و الضوابط 
الإدارية في الوطن العربي ثانيا .
و ما قصدته يا أعزائي أنه لو كنت في عالم غير عالمنا العربي المحبط و تقدمت بمشروعك و ليكن دراجة نارية على سبيل المثال كالتي تصنع في أمريكا على يد أناس و أجزم بأنه أي أنهم لا بحملون حتى الشهادة الإبتدائية بمنحو من حكوماتهم أزون و تراخيص لهذه المركبات تخولها السير على الطرقات ؟
و نحن يا أعزائي .........................................................
لكن لا يمنع من المحاولة
[email protected]


----------



## bo-dm3h (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتة 

أسمعوووووا يشباب العرب انا أريد أن أقوووولكم شي كل يوم وكل ساعة وكل ثانية أنتم تلومون العرب والعرب وتغولون شوفو في الدول الغربية كيف وكيف وكيف وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
من يوم انا كنت صغير كل يوم نفس الموااااااااااااااال 
وهذا أكثرة غلط في غلط 
لأني أنا كنت عايش بين الأنجليز وهم أحمق وأغبى شعب شفتة في حياتي والله ثم والله أنهم أغبياء فوق ماتصورون.

أنا بقولكم معلومة خطيرة وايد عنهم ,كل شخص فيهم يحب نفسة أكثر من أخوانة وهم يحبون الشهرة بشكل مابتصوروون والله العظيم أنا كنت أدرس في مدينة أوكسفورد بس مش في الجامعة في معهد.

وأنتم نفس ماتعرفون الشهامه والكرامه والعزة والتريث والثقل والكلام الطيب والنخوة بس فينى أحنا العرب. 

وكانوا الطلاب كلهم يتبعوننا ويقعدون عندنا بس مشان السمعتهم وووووووووووو والبنات شي ثاني مرات بكا وكذب وحركات غبية كأننا فرسان على الخيل الأبيض وما كنا نلتفت لأن وراهم بس المشاكل ووجع راااااس وأول شي يحرم علينا هالنساء . شخصيتنا قوية ومابتنهز والحمد الله , كنا طلاب متفوقين عليهم 
والشكر الله.
لا تخلوني أنقهر أكثر وأكثر والله بس أنا بموت يوم يبثون في التلفزيون أو خصيصا في اليوتيوب تحت المقطع يكون هناك دردشة ولما يكون هناك مقطع عن الإختراع يبدا الشتم من بين العرب والعرب انا ماقول كلهم لأن هناك فئة غبية ماعندها شغلة بس السب ولعن والشتم والحمد الله أكثر العرب عقلاء 


واللحمدالله عندنا شباب مبدعين ومبتكريييين كثيييير.

كثير أو معضم العرب يقولون ليش وليش ماعندنا 

أصراحة نحن عندنا تشجيع أكثر من عندهم بكثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
مثل جائزة الشيخ زايدالله يرحمة 

وجائزة الشيخ محمد بن راشد 

معظم حكام العرب يوزعزن على المبدعين والمتفوقين ويذهبون بأنفسهم للحفل وأنتم تشهدون على ذالك
ولا يمكن أن تشاهدون هذا في الغرب إلى نااااااااااااااادرا

هذي نصيحة لكل محب ومبدع أن يقوم بإختراع حلو أو تصنع شي من الأشياء المسبقة وانا متاكد من انك ستكون في اليوم الثاني في الأخبار وبتكون الناس كلها فرحانة 

وأنا أسف على الإطالة الكثيرة بس هذه حرة كانت مميتة فيني
وانا من شهر أقوم بدراسة وبحث مشان تصنيع طائرة بس شوي فيها صعوبة لأنها فقط هواية ولاكن لن أتوقف حتى انهيها بدعمكم ألا محدود والمشكور وأريد أن لا تكون هوايتي فحسب بل مهنتي إنشاء الله 
بفضل مساعدتكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

((( فهلا بدأت ونحن معك ))) 




السلام عليكم

حقيقة تعجبت من هذا السيل من الإتهامات بداية ً من عنوانك ...

ولا أُخفى عليك أنك مُحق أخىالمهندس diver002​
فى نوع الضيق الذى يُصيبك والضجر من هذا القيد التطبيقي المُطبق على موهوبي العرب 

ولكن :: لم تكن محقا ً فى توجيه الإتهام لإخوانك الذين يقعوا معك فى نفس القالب المَقيت المفروض علينا جميعاً 

وإن كان من إخوانك من يرضى بوضعه هذا فأنت كذلك مخطأ .. لأنك جمعتنا جميعاً فى إتهامك :34:


وبتناول قضيتك والذى أضع لها عنوان عام تطبيق النظرية العلمية فى الوطن العربي 

نجد أن هناك عوامل واضحة تُسبب صعوبة التطبيق العملى للنظريات العلمية أو حتى للموهبة ..

ومنها :- 

 - النظم التعليمية المقيتة التى تتبع لها هيئات تبنى الأختراعات والمواهب 

- غياب المقيم العلمى الشفاف النية فى هذه النظم

- عدم الإهتمام حكوميا من الناحية الرسمية أو المادية بمثل هذه المواهب والقدرات

- داء سياسة العمل الإنفرادى والذى يُصيب غالبية كبيرة مننا 

وغيرها من الأسباب والتى يصعب حصرها والتى تداخلت وتشابكت حتى كونت هذه الحالة التى وصلنا 

اليها من التخلف التطبيقى فى شتى المجالات 


ولكن يا أخي :: 

لابد أن نستمر فى دورنا نحن المخلصين - إذا كنا كذلك - ونعمل ما فى وسعنا 

لذا علي أى شخص هنا فى المنتدى إذا كان جادا فى عمله كما يقول 

طرح بداية لفكرته ووضع إخوانه ممن يرغبون فى الإشتراك معه على بداية الطريق وهذا بطرح 

موضوع يمُثل فكرته وخريطة تفكيره بصورة علمية (الجانب النظري) وعمليا .

وقد رأيت مثالا جميلا لهذا المشروع من الأخ المهندس ameeno 

فى مشروع ٍ لصاروخ - وحقيقة أتابعه بشغف- .



فهلا بدأت ونحن معك 



بالتوفيق والسداد 

وكل عام وأنت بخير 




تحياتي لك 
​


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

عثرة قال:


> وكنت ساطرح النقاش هنا لكن لا اضن ان احدما سيهتم باسالتى لا بأس هذا حظ الاعضاء الجدد غير معترف بهم الا بعد جهد
> وشكرا لتجاوبكم







السلام عليكم

اهلا بك أختى المهندسة عثرة 

لقد إنضممت لفريق المهندس diver002 المُعارض بدون التجربة بنفسك 

فلماذا إذاً هذا التشاؤم المبدئي أختى فى الله ؟؟ 

أدعوك كما فى المشاركة تبعي أعلاه الى البدء بما تستطيعي تقديمة وطرح النقاش الذى أشرتِ اليه فى مشاركتك 

وليس هنا فرق بين الأعضاء الجدد أو غير الجدد فالكل على الرحب والسعة 

وإن كانت أول مشاركة لك 

 فالعقل العلمي والعملي التفكير يتعامل مع ما بداخل المشاركة أثناء النقاش العلمي 



نحن فى إنتظار جديتك 

كل عام وأنتِ بخير 



 تحياتي 
​


----------



## عثرة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا لجواب 
وانا لست مهندسة بل هاوية علوم وكنت قد علقت الامل على هذا المنتدى قبل تسجيلى به فى الجواب على اسالتى لكن يبدو ان اسالتى تافهة جد جدا ليست من مستوياتكم ا لرفيعة 
ونا ادعو كل الهاوين الى امتلاك شيئا من الجرءة والتصميم وتحدى الصعاب من اجل تحقيق الهدف المرجو وعدم الاستسلام بسهولة للعقبات


----------



## diver002 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*براحة علينا شوية يا عم انتة سميتنا معارضة و احزاب*



أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اهلا بك أختى المهندسة عثرة ​
> لقد إنضممت لفريق المهندس diver002 المُعارض بدون التجربة بنفسك ​
> ...


 معارضة اية يا هندسة وبعدين احنا مش مقسمينها احزاب انا كنت بطرح موضوع فى المنتدى و جالى ردود محبطة عشان كدة كتبت الموضوع دة و قولت طب انتو يا مهندسين ورونى عملتو اية يعنى بدل الردود المحبطة ناقش و اسأل و اعرف و اقنعنى انا مش هعرف انفذ فكرتى لية و ارجو منك مراجعة جميع مواضيعى وايضا لى تعليق على موضوع الرسائل لية حاجبين الأعضاء الجدداية السبب بدلا من التواصل مع الأعضاء و تشجيع كل جديد تقومون بحجبهم لحين وضع عدد معين من المشاركات بل يجب على ادارة المنتدى التواصل مع جميع الأعضاء من اول لحظة و هذا رأيى لكى تتعرفو على وجهة وبعدين انا اكتشفت ان عثرة من اجمل العقول التى تبحث و تسأل لتحصيل المعرفة من كتابتها لى عبر الآيميل اذا رأت منك او من غيرك تشجيع منذ البداية ما كتبت هذا التعليق و كنا طرحنا كل شىء تكلمنا عنة عبر الايميل فى المنتدى للأستفادة الجماعية فبدلا من هذا اتىالى تنبية من السيد المشرف فقط على كلمة الكل يتلفظ بها و هى (( ايها الأخت العزيزة عثرة ))هذة العبارة هى كانت سبب التنبية و هذة الجملة تحمل رد على الموضوع فبدل التنبية على اشياء تافهة لم تتعدى حدود الأدب و اللياقة مع العضوة المحترمة كنت اتمنى النقاش فى الموضوع و انت ايضا لم تناقش بل اتيت بكلمة انضمام و احزاب ؟؟؟ لماذا كل هذا ؟؟؟؟ نحن لسنا احزاب ولا معارضة لو كل واحد بدل النقد و التنبية و الكلام الى ممنوش فائدة ناقش الموضوع كان الكل استفاد منة واللة الموفق


----------



## moroco (20 سبتمبر 2009)

diver002 قال:


> *براحة علينا شوية يا عم انتة سميتنا معارضة و احزاب
> *معارضة اية يا هندسة وبعدين احنا مش مقسمينها احزاب انا كنت بطرح موضوع فى المنتدى و جالى ردود محبطة عشان كدة كتبت الموضوع دة و قولت طب انتو يا مهندسين ورونى عملتو اية يعنى بدل الردود المحبطة ناقش و اسأل و اعرف و اقنعنى انا مش هعرف انفذ فكرتى لية و ارجو منك مراجعة جميع مواضيعى وايضا لى تعليق على موضوع الرسائل لية حاجبين الأعضاء الجدداية السبب بدلا من التواصل مع الأعضاء و تشجيع كل جديد تقومون بحجبهم لحين وضع عدد معين من المشاركات بل يجب على ادارة المنتدى التواصل مع جميع الأعضاء من اول لحظة و هذا رأيى لكى تتعرفو على وجهة وبعدين انا اكتشفت ان عثرة من اجمل العقول التى تبحث و تسأل لتحصيل المعرفة من كتابتها لى عبر الآيميل اذا رأت منك او من غيرك تشجيع منذ البداية ما كتبت هذا التعليق و كنا طرحنا كل شىء تكلمنا عنة عبر الايميل فى المنتدى للأستفادة الجماعية فبدلا من هذا اتىالى تنبية من السيد المشرف فقط على كلمة الكل يتلفظ بها و هى (( ايها الأخت العزيزة عثرة ))هذة العبارة هى كانت سبب التنبية و هذة الجملة تحمل رد على الموضوع فبدل التنبية على اشياء تافهة لم تتعدى حدود الأدب و اللياقة مع العضوة المحترمة كنت اتمنى النقاش فى الموضوع و انت ايضا لم تناقش بل اتيت بكلمة انضمام و احزاب ؟؟؟ لماذا كل هذا ؟؟؟؟ نحن لسنا احزاب ولا معارضة لو كل واحد بدل النقد و التنبية و الكلام الى ممنوش فائدة ناقش الموضوع كان الكل استفاد منة واللة الموفق




يا أخى diver ( واحب اتعرف على اسمك لو تحب )


اولا كل سنة وانت طيب 

ثانيا انت ظلمت المهندس أمير- جزاه الله كل خير على مجهوداته بالقسم - فى ردك ده 

لأن هو رد عليك بمنطقية جدا -من وجهة نظرى- فى مشاركة سبقت رده على عثرة 

و المشاركة دى رقم عشرين وموجوده فى الصفحة الثانية فى الموضوع الى احنا فيه ده 

لكن واضح انك مش قريتها :82:




كل سنة وانت طيب ...


----------



## عثرة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اعذرونى يا جماعة لا اريد ان اكون سبب فى اختلافكم لكن صدقا كنت متفألة بترحيب واهتمام قبل الاشتراك فى هذا الموقع اعجبنى بغزارة مواضيعه وكبره لكن انصدمت بعدم الاهتمام بالاجابة عن الاسئلة فعلا العضو الجديد لا يلقى اهتماما هنا عذرا لعلى اكون مخطئة ولعل الكل مشغول بضرفه والاخ * diver002 جزاه الله خير شعر بالاحباط كذالك وهو مثلى فالواحد ايتعب نفسه ويقضى الساعات لعرض ما لديه ثم لا يلاقى تفاعلا مع الموضوع ويلاقى اهمالا وقد قدم نصيحة وعرض فقوبل بالاستهتار من بعض الاعضاء ولم يلاقى اى تشجيع بداية وجزاه الله خيرا على احتوائه لاسئلتى البسيطة جدا والجواب عليها واتمنى التوقف عن اللوم والعتاب وطرح المادة العلمية والعمل الموحد والرد المشجع من المشرفين والاعضاء لان له تاثير كبير على العطاء والاستمرار بالذات للاعضاء الجدد 
*


----------



## Deadlyarmy (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اسمحلى انى اقول راى بصراحة
ممكن يكون كلامك صح بس فى حاجة انت نسيتها حوار انك تصنع اى حاجة ده عايز حاجات كتير 
فما بالك بطائرة الى ممكن سم بس زايد يخربلك الدنيا
و من كلامك انا حاسس انك فاكر الموضوع سهل يعنى ( مجرد ان النظرية صح و التصميم صح خلاص يبقى اصنعها و هاطير ياعم الحج ) لا طبعا 
هى صحيح الفكرة معروفة بس التنفيذ صعب انت لو المقاسات مش مظبوطة بالميلى الحوار كلوه هيبقى فكسان و مش هاتديك نتيجة لان اصغر التفاصيل هى الاهم
 واظن انك عارف اول حادثة لسقوط طائرة كوميت كان سببوه ايه 
كان بسبب مسمار اتفك شوف الموضوع تافة ازاى بس الكوميت اتحطميت فى المحيط بسبب مسمار معفن ارفع و اصغر من اصبعك الصغير 
 انا الى عايز اقوله ان حاجة زى كدة تخليك تفكر 100 مرة قبل ماتبدا خطوه واحدة حتى من قبل متصمم
 و على فكرة انا مش فى كلية هندسة بس انا بحب العلوم الهندسية و خاصة الطيران لان انا بقرا فى الاختصاص ده من انا عندى 7 سنين 
 ارجوا منك متزعلش لو فى كلمة عابرة 
 و شكرا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله . . .
عيد مبارك سعيد و كل عام و انتم بألف خير

قراءتي لردود الأعضاء المتجاوبين مع هذا الموضوع -وهم مشكورون على ذلك- أدخاتني في حيرة من أمري، نحن منقسمون بين مهون للأمر بشكل كبير و مصعب له بشكل لا يصدق . . .

المشكلة كلها كما أراها هي ان 

الأخ diver002 له طموح و ارادة و تنقصه الشهادة الاكاديمية . . . التي لن تغني عن حاملها شيئا إن لم يسعفه الاجتهاد العزيمة . . . و نحن كمختصين واجب علينا توفير الدعم العلمي لمن ينقصه . . .

لابد عليك أخي أن تطرح فكرتك -و اقصد هنا الطائرة- للنقاش و ان تحدد ما ينقصك من معطيات أو معلومات أو كتب يلتزم باقي الأعضاء بتوفيرها.

و لا داعي للتركيز على فكرة أن العرب لا يصنعون . . . لأنه و والله لو كان كل ما يعرف يقال لرأيتم العجب . . .

كما انه لا داعي للتركيز على أن الإدارة تقصى الأعضاء الجدد لأنني كنت عضوا جديدا لما كلفت بالاشراف على القسم و لم تقصني الإدارة . . .

ما يؤخذ علينا في ادارة القسم حاليا هو كثرة انشغالنا و غيابنا الطويل، و هو أمر والله يشق علي إذ أنني أحس نفسي مقصرا في تسيير القسم.

الآن أجدد طلبي لك أخي أن تطرح الأمر للنقاش علميا على صفحات المنتدى
و لا يضرك أن لا تكون من أهل الاختصاص فأنا -والله على ما اقول شهيد- صممت طائرتي شيراد-01 في 55 يوما و لم يكن عندي في الجامعة يومها إلا عامان و تمكنت من صنعها في 13 شهرا برفقة فريق من الأصدقاء

بعد زمن ادركت حجم الأخطاء المرتكبة إلا أنني و فريقي اكتسبنا خبرة استعملناها لاحقا . . .

الأمر كله أن تبدأ . . . و الباقي سيأتي من تلقاء نفسه . . .


----------



## بدري علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جواهر ما تقوله يا اخ شيراد .........يجزيك كل خير


----------



## احمد نجيب احمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

حاول واستمر ومتخليش حد يهمدك


----------



## علاءالاثوري (4 يوليو 2010)

ان الالام الاعظيمه تصنع الامم العظيمه اذا وعت وتكلمت وان نار المحنه لا تحرقها بل بل تساعدها على النضوج ومن وسط الظلام الكثيف ينبعث شعاع الالم 
عمار الاديمي من اليمن


----------



## علاءالاثوري (4 يوليو 2010)

كل شي نسطيع ان تخيله نسطيع التحققه 
عمار الاديمي


----------



## علاءالاثوري (4 يوليو 2010)

يا عزيزي ابدء وافشل وابدء وافشلوابدء وافشلوافشل وابدء وافشلوابدء وافشل اي شاء الله تطير الله يعينك عمار الاديمي


----------



## علاءالاثوري (4 يوليو 2010)

صناعه طائره سهل لكن اهم حاجه الوزن المحرك التوازن خليك صببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببور لااااااااااااااااااااا تياس


----------



## fullbank (6 يوليو 2010)

اول شيء صناعة الطائرة مكلفة ثانيا صعبة ثالثا الدول العربية لا تسمح لك بصناعة طائرة جرب وشوف


----------



## عرب نجد (8 يوليو 2010)

اخواني لابد من التطبيق الصناعة موجودة ونحن اشخاص وليس شركات صناعة طيران !!! واخي
 معك حقfullbank
بس لازم نطير طايرين طايرين


----------



## nimmmo3 (18 يوليو 2010)

بعد اذنكم يا مهندسين عاوز كتب تساعدنى فى تصميم الطائرات بصفه عامه وى تكون موجوده 
فى مصر


----------



## hassaw (31 يوليو 2010)

للعلم فقط نحن طلاب قسم الطيران جامعة حلب نقوم بصناعة طائرات صغيرة وصواريخ يمكن أن يصل مداها إلى 2كم بكفاءات الطلاب وجهودهم


----------



## diver002 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع :20:


----------



## Ahmed Ab (10 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع مش مفيد بالمره
كله ليه راى مفيش ولا معلومه اتقالت عن الطائرات
يبقى هما دول العرب الموضوع ده كام سنه موجود 
حرام عليكم عرفته ليه احنا وره خالص وعمرنا مهندقدم 
لا حول ولا قوه الابالله


----------



## عاصم بلابل (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا لست مهندس ولكن ساساعد بكل ماعندي وانا اعرف طريقة لصنع المحرك اذا كنت عايزه ارفقه في الملتقى 

وانا في الخدمة وارجو الرد على السؤال من صاحب الموضوع


----------



## عاصم بلابل (12 أغسطس 2011)

diver002 قال:


> مع كل موضوع عن بناء طائرة الكل يطلع يقول دة صعب دة مستحيل دة مفيش امكانيات دة لازم تكون مهندس دا انتى متعرفش و الى انا شايفة ان مفيش ولا واحد فيكو عرف يعمل حاجة ولا حتى حاول و بتفترضو الفشل قبل حتى البداية لية كدة بس ؟؟؟؟؟ للعلم و هذة معلومات عامة للجميع اول من اخترع الطائرة ليسو بمهندسين طيران و حتى من طورها ليس بمهندس طيران و اول من ادخل الطائرة فى اسلحة الجو ليس بمهندس طائرات و للعلم عندما نقول من الممكن تصنيع طائرة بمقعدين صغيرة هذة ليست بكذبة يا اخى هذة حقيقة فنحن الأن عندنا كل الأساسيات لتصنيع طائرة ولن تكون طائرة اخر حاجة و تساير التكنولجيا العالمية ولكن هذية خطوة البداية كهواة و معلومة اخرى لمن لا يعرف مصر اول دولة عربية و افريقية قامت بتصنيع طائرة حربية كانت تضارع الميج 17 فى هذا الوقت ولكن ظروف النكسة 67 اوقفت هذا المشروع بعد ان تم انتاج سربين كاملين منها و هى الطائرة القاهرة 300 و تقوم مصر الأن بتصنيع ثلاث انواع من الطائرات و هى الكى 8 ..و الألفاجيت ..و الجازيل بقدرة 90 فى المئة و العشرة فى المية مستوردة من شركات تصنعها لمصر و هو نظام الرادار و نظام القيادة فلاى باى وير فلا تبخثو الناس اشيائهم و اعمالهم وبدل تكسير المئاديف حاولو وشجعو بدل الفشل المبدئى المستمر الى انتو فية لازم مهندس ولازم نيلة زرئة طب لية كدة بس ؟؟؟ للعلم عشان محدش يقول انى امقولتش يا ناس فية فى الدول الأوربية حاجة اسمها تصنيع طيران الهواة و مش مهندسين ولا نيلة كل واحد بيصنع طيارتة بنفسة و بيطير بيها و هناك تجمعات كثيرة على مدى العام للهواة وبيتمتعو بالطائرات و بعدين كل حاجة متاحة اليومين دول من ادوات و متيريال للتصنيع المهم انك تحافظ على ديناميكية التصميم وتحقق نظرية الأيرو دينامك فى الأجنحة و زعانف الذيل و الثقل الموزع على بدن الطاثرة و المحرك بقدرة تحقق القوة و الدفع لهذة الطائرة و من الممكن استعمال محرك صغير من 150 حصان حتى 200 حصان دة كافى جدا ويراعى وزن الطائرة اى يجب استعمال مواد خفيفة جدا و قوية جدا و يفضل استيرار مروحة الدفع و يكون الموتور من المواتير الحديثة اى ل يكون لة اسبراتير يعنى محركات اتوماتك برشاشات و هذا افضل و نتمنى للجميع التوفيق و رمضان كريم


 

السلام عليكم 
انا ساساعدك بكل ما عندي وانا عندي طريقة لكيفية صنع المحرك بالصور اذا كنت عاوزه ارفقه 
وارجوك ترد على سؤالي 
وشكرا:87:


----------

